# scheme of the usa train dockerside 0-4-0



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if anyone has a diagram of the USA train dockerside 0-4-0 ? I want to open it up to examine why the loco is limping on the rail. Specifically, the head area.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry I made a mistake in the last post, the train is dockerside 0-6-0 not 0-4-0.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No schematic, and lots of electronics in it... quite a mess. 

Can you describe "limping" and the "head area"? 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

"dockside" not "dockerside".. 
I bring it up only because having the correct term will make searching for information easier.. 

Scot


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Scot, thanks for the correction. 
Greg, the front part of the loco moves to the left and right, and it is even obvious when the train runs slowly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

check the gauge of the wheels and the track gauge first


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"check the gauge of the wheels and the track gauge first" 

Greg, thanks for the suggestion. For the track gauge, I think there is no problem since other trains run well. So I will check the gauge of the wheels. But how to measure them? another question is that do you think the wheels get lose overtime and need some adjustment?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never assume your track is perfect.. Go to the NMRA site for specs or read my site under track and wheel standards.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

After I realized that the sound didn't work and the train pulled too much power but the speed was too weak and slow, I opened it up using the instruction from Greg's website. I found:


1. The capacitor was broken. I hope someone can tell me what is the function of this capacitor













2. The electric wires burned severely


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Eeeew! Well done, it's cooked!









At a guess the capacitor may be there to help supply a constant current for the sound unit perhaps when the locomotive stops so it can finish playing it's sounds.


Andrew


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Amazingly, the motor is ok. What I read from the capacitor is that it's a Fujicon, 10 microF, 150 degree C, 16 V; I hope it is available in Radioshack.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The capacitor can be replaced with a 10uf capacitor with a 16 volt or higher rating. These are available in 16, 25, 35 volt ratings.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Could the front axle have gotten out of sync to wear the side rod is binding? 

This might have caused a power surge that caused the wires to burn.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"Could the front axle have gotten out of sync to wear the side rod is binding?" 

Thanks for suggestion, I will take note of that. Basically, there is a derailment caused by the coupler failure and the train suspended on the rail for a while that cause power surge. 
Currently, I am looking for the JST connectors or adaptors, as I examined the design it pins are about 1.25 mm apart. If some one knows where to order them please let me know.


----------

